

Ask HN: Cheap Or Free Mass Text Message Services - profgubler

I am looking into building an app that would require sending large amounts of text messages out to people. However, these messages wouldn't need to be sent in a timely manner. Is their a service that is cheap or (as I might have heard) free that I can build off of to send these types of messages with my application? Thanks.
======
nreece
Twilio comes to my mind - <http://www.twilio.com>

------
rick_2047
In India we have carriers (like BSNL) who provide 5500 (ya that is five
thousand five hundred) messages for Rs 55 (roughly $1.09965).That is
relatively cheap. I am sure that there would be such carriers in your
locality. Take help from a hardware hacker and setup an arduino to send your
messages for you.

